

US shoots down Death Star superlaser petition - TomAnthony
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20997144

======
TomAnthony
I particularly loved some of the jokes in the response.

"However, look carefully and you'll notice something already floating in the
sky - that's no Moon, it's a Space Station!"

Nice to see the good humour. :)

